# Connected but....



## texascat2 (Jul 16, 2011)

I received my DirecTV Cinema Connection Kit yesterday. Everything connected quite quickly but play back on my new HP 64bit Win 7 has stuttered playback. I do have it connected wireless to my Verizon Actiontec g704 wireless modem/router My receiver is a HD DVR22-100. Picture and sound are coming through, it just stutters!
Any ideas? Thanks in advance!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

texascat2 said:


> I received my DirecTV Cinema Connection Kit yesterday. Everything connected quite quickly but play back on my new HP 64bit Win 7 has stuttered playback. I do have it connected wireless to my Verizon Actiontec g704 wireless modem/router My receiver is a HD DVR22-100. Picture and sound are coming through, it just stutters!
> Any ideas? Thanks in advance!


Think you might have problems with 2 wireless hops in the loop/chain. Streaming doesn't work that well with wireless.


----------



## texascat2 (Jul 16, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


> Think you might have problems with 2 wireless hops in the loop/chain. Streaming doesn't work that well with wireless.


As in I can't have both units, PC and HDDVR connected wireless?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

texascat2 said:


> As in I can't have both units, PC and HDDVR connected wireless?


Well if it isn't working for you, then....

I have a wireless hop from my DirecTV DECA to my router and hardwired to my PC, which works fine.
Now this might not if my PC was also wireless, as they would both be "fighting" for the wireless bandwidth.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Is the Cinema Connection Kit close to your wireless router? Is the PC close? Perhaps a weak wireless signal is the problem. 

I was testing DIRECTV2PC with 2 wireless hops as well and some playback was ok and some had stuttering. My PC is older and the CPU was maxing out during the streaming, so I wasn't sure if the problem was that both were connected wirelessly or if my PC was just too slow.


----------



## texascat2 (Jul 16, 2011)

David Ortiz said:


> Is the Cinema Connection Kit close to your wireless router? Is the PC close? Perhaps a weak wireless signal is the problem.
> 
> I was testing DIRECTV2PC with 2 wireless hops as well and some playback was ok and some had stuttering. My PC is older and the CPU was maxing out during the streaming, so I wasn't sure if the problem was that both were connected wirelessly or if my PC was just too slow.


The Cinema Connection Kit is about 35 feet from the router. I could run a cat5 to my PC and see if the stuttering quits. I only have one cat5 cable but a 50 foot one is on the way. Thanks to you both, I don't understand why they sell a wireless Ethernet adapter if it won't work!
I am getting a strong signal to both the PC and the HDDVR. It is a G router, don't know if an N would be any better. Do I need a DECA installed or is that just for Whole House?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

N has better bandwidth than G, but for streaming wireless can be troublesome with either.
FWIW my one hop is G, but it's in the same room and the only wireless I have.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Additional information on texascat2's setup and troubleshooting in the DirecTV Forum here ....
http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...PostID=10911582&channelID=1&portalPageId=1002


----------



## texascat2 (Jul 16, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


> N has better bandwidth than G, but for streaming wireless can be troublesome with either.
> FWIW my one hop is G, but it's in the same room and the only wireless I have.


Thank you for the help! As soon as my other cable gets here I'll check both with wired and without.


----------



## texascat2 (Jul 16, 2011)

litzdog911 said:


> Additional information on texascat2's setup and troubleshooting in the DirecTV Forum here ....
> http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...PostID=10911582&channelID=1&portalPageId=1002


You found me! Busted for posting on two forums.:lol:


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

texascat2 said:


> You found me! Busted for posting on two forums.:lol:


No worries. Just want to give folks here additional background info.


----------



## texascat2 (Jul 16, 2011)

litzdog911 said:


> No worries. Just want to give folks here additional background info.


That could go either way! Folks here are very nice!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"texascat2" said:


> The Cinema Connection Kit is about 35 feet from the router. I could run a cat5 to my PC and see if the stuttering quits. I only have one cat5 cable but a 50 foot one is on the way. Thanks to you both, I don't understand why they sell a wireless Ethernet adapter if it won't work!
> I am getting a strong signal to both the PC and the HDDVR. It is a G router, don't know if an N would be any better. Do I need a DECA installed or is that just for Whole House?


The wireless CCK was designed to get Internet access, TV Apps and VOD to those that don't have a way of hardwiring a CCK into their setup. It was not really thought of as a way to stream video real-time. DirecTV2PC is not a product that really actively supports anymore.

As for your connection, as I understand it, the ActionTec router is Wireless-G, correct? Trying to stream HD content over Wireless-G has never really been that successful. That along with sending it over two wireless hops is really just asking for problems. When I streamed MRV via Wireless-G, it worked pretty good for SD, but I couldn't do HD.

- Merg


----------



## texascat2 (Jul 16, 2011)

The Merg said:


> The wireless CCK was designed to get Internet access, TV Apps and VOD to those that don't have a way of hardwiring a CCK into their setup. It was not really thought of as a way to stream video real-time. DirecTV2PC is not a product that really actively supports anymore.
> 
> As for your connection, as I understand it, the ActionTec router is Wireless-G, correct? Trying to stream HD content over Wireless-G has never really been that successful. That along with sending it over two wireless hops is really just asking for problems. When I streamed MRV via Wireless-G, it worked pretty good for SD, but I couldn't do HD.
> 
> - Merg


I'm waiting for a cat5 cable to see if wiring the HDDVR direct will work by eliminating one wireless hop. I wish I would have done more research before buying the Ethernet wireless router, think I blew 80 bucks for nothing. I'll also hard wire my PC to see if I can make any of it work. Seems the only people that know anything about the adapter are on this kind of forum.
Thanks for chiming in!


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Wireless has never been the best way to hook anything up.

All my stuff is wired. I even ran a ethernet cable from the basement to the attic.

First thing I did with my newest Wireless router was turn off the wireless. Much more secure that way. You do have encryption turned on I hope.

Wireless has its place. An example would be you have a laptop you want to use all over the house and out on your patio.

Or if running a cable would mean tearing open walls and or ceilings.


----------



## texascat2 (Jul 16, 2011)

TBoneit said:


> Wireless has never been the best way to hook anything up.
> 
> All my stuff is wired. I even ran a ethernet cable from the basement to the attic.
> 
> ...


My wireless is secure, my wife uses her laptop all over the house! First time she hit print when I was at my desk, scared the you know what out of me!


----------



## texascat2 (Jul 16, 2011)

Update! Cat5 cable connected to HDDVR to modem, PC still wireless....NO problems at ALL! Plays back perfect! The Ethernet wireless adapter was the problem. Now to find a way to hide the 50 cable! litzdog911...you can check my update on the DirecTV forum!


Thanks to everyone who contributed to the request!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

texascat2 said:


> Update! Cat5 cable connected to HDDVR to modem, PC still wireless....NO problems at ALL! Plays back perfect! The Ethernet wireless adapter was the problem.


Try it the other way too... Hook the PC up to the router and leave the Wireless CCK as it was. I would gather that it will probably work that way too. Just remember that either way is probably not going to be perfect as you are streaming HD content over Wireless-G.

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Try it the other way too... Hook the PC up to the router and leave the Wireless CCK as it was. I would gather that it will probably work that way too.* Just remember that either way is probably not going to be perfect as you are streaming HD content over Wireless-G.
> *
> - Merg


My "one wireless-G hop" works fine.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> My "one wireless-G hop" works fine.


True. But as always there are many factors involved. I had a one-hop Wireless-G setup for MRV and streamed SD content. It worked perfectly about 90% of the time. The other 10% I'd get some stuttering or the playback would drop off. Did I really bother my viewing experience? No, but it definitely wasn't perfect.

- Merg


----------



## texascat2 (Jul 16, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


> My "one wireless-G hop" works fine.


Update #2 Wireless back on the HDDVR, PC hard wired, getting slight stuttering with it connected this way. I moved the ethernet adapter closer to the hallway and it seems to help the stuttering. Is there a way to boost the signal on the Ethernet adapter?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

texascat2 said:


> Update #2 Wireless back on the HDDVR, PC hard wired, getting slight stuttering with it connected this way.


Sounds like the PC is/was closer to your router than the DVR.


----------



## texascat2 (Jul 16, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


> Sounds like the PC is/was closer to your router than the DVR.


Yes my PC is only 10 to 12 feet from the router. Moved the ethernet adapter about six inches, the signal seems stronger. I hard wired my PC everything is working as hoped! Who says six inches doesn't matter! :lol:


----------



## texascat2 (Jul 16, 2011)

Update#3
My wife tried to print from her wireless Laptop and it did not work. The only thing changed was me hard wiring my PC. You will never believe this...Verizon Live chat changed my Actiontec704g from channel 6 to channel 11 and now........it is ALL wireless!
The best part is, DirecTVtoPC plays flawlessly on my wireless desktop! All Kubernath said was he/she was going to boost my routers range. Was not aware that changing the channel from 6 to 11 would boost the range but it does work. So the "one hop" has now became the "two hop". Thanks for your sharing of knowledge! DBStalk rocks!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

texascat2 said:


> Update#3
> My wife tried to print from her wireless Laptop and it did not work. The only thing changed was me hard wiring my PC. You will never believe this...Verizon Live chat changed my Actiontec704g from channel 6 to channel 11 and now........it is ALL wireless!
> The best part is, DirecTVtoPC plays flawlessly on my wireless desktop! All Kubernath said was he/she was going to boost my routers range. Was not aware that changing the channel from 6 to 11 would boost the range but it does work. So the "one hop" has now became the "two hop". Thanks for your sharing of knowledge! DBStalk rocks!


Not sure the power changed, but if you have neighbors that were also using channel 6, then that might explain it.


----------



## texascat2 (Jul 16, 2011)

It was funny when he said he was going to boost the range, I thought of channel 2 on the old TVs where the higher up the number, the signal got better! Lol
Many thanks VOS!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Yup. Changing channels doesn't boost your range. However, if other people are using the same channel as you, you will see a weaker signal on that channel.

- Merg


----------



## texascat2 (Jul 16, 2011)

The Merg said:


> Yup. Changing channels doesn't boost your range. However, if other people are using the same channel as you, you will see a weaker signal on that channel.
> 
> - Merg


And the signal strength by channel is viewed how?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Yup. Changing channels doesn't boost your range. However, if other people are using the same channel as you, you will see a weaker signal on that channel.
> 
> - Merg


I think what you meant was you'll see a lower throughput, as there is more interference.



texascat2 said:


> And the signal strength by channel is viewed how?


Not sure you can "view it", but your router may have these settings:


----------



## texascat2 (Jul 16, 2011)

I couldn't find that setting page for my router. The good news is everything works via wireless. Thanks again VOS!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> I think what you meant was you'll see a lower throughput, as there is more interference.


Was trying to put it in simplistic terms, but yes, that is what I was saying...  

- Merg


----------



## texascat2 (Jul 16, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


> Not sure the power changed, but if you have neighbors that were also using channel 6, then that might explain it.


Not sure what channel the neighbors are on but here we are a few days after and everything still works great.
Thanks Merg and VOS!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

texascat2 said:


> *Not sure what channel the neighbors are on* but here we are a few days after and everything still works great.
> Thanks Merg and VOS!


"not yours"  :lol:


----------



## Sam_I_Am (Jul 21, 2011)

texascat2 said:


> Not sure what channel the neighbors are on but here we are a few days after and everything still works great.
> Thanks Merg and VOS!


well you could do a site survey for different wireless networks around your house. There's lots of programs that will do it, 'Network Stumbler' is one of them.


----------

